# Bluetooth GPS 2011 Cruze 1LT



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone connected a bluetooth gps to the car? If so how did it work do the directions show up on the center console? Also what model?


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I have a Garmin Nuvi 265 I think is the model. I have not bothered to hook it into the vehicle via BT, but I will try it out later, since you asked.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

Cool thanks, just curious, I have an older garmin and am considering upgrading to a new one of the BT function is worth it.


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I could not get my Garmin to talk to the Cruze. It seems as though they both want to be the driver. The Cruze created a passcode for BT, but the Garmin did not find "my vehicle" when it was in discover mode. I'd say it was a bust. Maybe other will have better luck with other models.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an older Garmin Nuvi with BT. I believe the Garmin BT is just for connecting a phone so you can place calls thru it. Basically the same thing the Cruze does with BT, so I doubt you can connect the Garmin to the Cruze.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

@TSURacing thanks for trying also thanks for the info robertbick, I have searched the net and came up empty handed on anyone even attempting it, guess ill have to wait and see.


----------



## Flyx (Feb 1, 2011)

robertbick said:


> I believe the Garmin BT is just for connecting a phone so you can place calls thru it. Basically the same thing the Cruze does with BT, so I doubt you can connect the Garmin to the Cruze.



You are 100% correct. That is how it works thus you will not be able to connect the Garmin to the Cruze.


----------



## JoeCruze (Feb 24, 2011)

I have not been able to pair my Garmin with the Cruze because the radio generates a random code every time a new search is started and the Garmin can only use code "1234".

To quote the great Mel Brookes - "That's amazing! I've got the same combination on my luggage."


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I have been curious about this too. The owners manual mentions something about passing the gps positioning data to a phone (I will edit with an exact quote from the manual). I would really like to see what this function does, it would be pretty cool to use my wifi iPad as a GPS.


----------



## hoyaj (May 20, 2011)

keveburd said:


> I have been curious about this too. The owners manual mentions something about passing the gps positioning data to a phone (I will edit with an exact quote from the manual). I would really like to see what this function does, it would be pretty cool to use my wifi iPad as a GPS.


I'm not tracking which way you want this application to work. A wifi ipad doesn't have gps (+3G models do), and most BT GPS won't integrate with an ipad without jailbreak code on the ipad. 

Since GPS is not available in the ECO, you have an external gps on the ipad and you want to integrate that with the car to do what???


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

hoyaj said:


> I'm not tracking which way you want this application to work. A wifi ipad doesn't have gps (+3G models do), and most BT GPS won't integrate with an ipad without jailbreak code on the ipad.
> 
> Since GPS is not available in the ECO, you have an external gps on the ipad and you want to integrate that with the car to do what???


First of all let me say that I am most certainly not trying to sound like a jerk here, I didn't explain fully, and I am sorry you misunderstood. I meant using the built-in GPS chip that OnStar uses. My Eco does have navigation, the fact that it is not user programmable just leads me to believe that there is ONLY a GPS chip and not a full system (this is probably also why you have to use OnStar to get directions, no underlying map database on the standard stereo).

Yes you can use GPS on the iPad without the 3G or jailbreaking. The "Personal Hotspot" feature on my iPhone4 shares location data with devices that are connected. I just hoping to do the same thing with the Cruze's location data instead. Emphasis on hoping.

Here is a quick video I found of someone doing just that, although I would not use my iPad2 in such a dangerous way, I was hoping that if it worked I could get a faster refresh rate from the car's GPS:


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

Also the hierarchy of the menus to this feature is this:

System Configuration >> Phone Settings >> Bluetooth >> Pair Device (GPS)

And the instructions in the Owners Manual are not exactly clear on this point.

It is not exactly a huge issue to me, I have other ways to do GPS, I just thought that this would be really helpful considering the size of the iPad screen compared to the iPhone or Garmins.


----------



## hoyaj (May 20, 2011)

keveburd said:


> First of all let me say that I am most certainly not trying to sound like a jerk here, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ep84zolcZL4&feature=related


I wasn't trying to be one either:th_coolio:

Anyway, I don't have the specifics, but all indications are that tethering to the iPhone is a proprietary ball of wax. I can tell you that I have an external NMEA-compliant BT GPS puck, and the iPad does not see it. For that to happen, I'd have to jailbreak it. 

I suspect the same would be true of the Cruze interface - the iPad would never see it.


----------



## Butcher98 (Jan 28, 2011)

glad this was resurrected would be cool if someone figured out what the bluetooth will work with etc.


----------



## keveburd (Jul 15, 2011)

I did some research on some apple developer forums, and found more info, evidently this feature is "Currently Disabled" by GM. I guess they would rather have the $30 a month for the OnStar "Directions and Connections" package.


----------



## ben.will.mill (Jun 18, 2011)

any news on this? i think it would be wayyy awesome if it would only work....


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

My garmin 765T will not pair with our 2010 Equinox, which appears to have a nearly identical radio as the radio in the Cruze. This is one reason I ordered the nav in mine. 
As stated by Robert: "I have an older Garmin Nuvi with BT. I believe the Garmin BT is just for connecting a phone so you can place calls thru it. Basically the same thing the Cruze does with BT, so I doubt you can connect the Garmin to the Cruze."

This statement makes the most sense to me...


----------

